# Toronto mounted police horse mortally hurt in hit and run



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Toronto mounted police horse mortally hurt in hit and run*

_







Toronto_, Canada--He was called the Gentle Giant, a majestic creature that did his job with aplomb, had a horse's sense of humour and was always willing to please.

Yet in the line of duty, Brigadier, an 8-year-old prize-winning Belgian cross with the Toronto mounted police unit, was violently struck in what police are calling a deliberate hit-and-run in Scarborough on Friday.

In an emotional and heartbreaking scene, the emergency task force unit was called in to shoot the animal after it suffered two broken legs and lay on the road in excruciating pain.

To view full story, visit: Mounted police horse mortally hurt in hit and run


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Toronto Police Horse To Be Memorialized*

*The Canadian Press*










TORONTO (CP) - A memorial service for Brigadier, the Belgian-cross police horse killed on duty, has been postponed until next week so organizers can accommodate a large number of expected mourners - and possibly the 27 remaining horses in the mounted unit.

''We've been overwhelmed with the support of the public and calls of sympathy and condolence,'' Staff Insp. William Wardle, head of the Toronto mounted police unit, said Monday.

''We've been getting calls from all over North America - this story has gone continent-wide. A lot of police officers from other jurisdictions have indicated they would like to attend and will be attending.''

Originally a Thursday memorial service had been planned at a funeral home, but plans changed after the outpouring of telephone calls and e-mails.

Const. Kevin Bradfield was thrown from the horse Friday evening in what police have called a deliberate hit-and-run. The officer suffered broken ribs and injuries to his neck, back and leg, while Brigadier's injuries were so severe the emergency task force was called in to put the horse down.

Dirk Sankersingh, 42, is charged with dangerously operating a vehicle causing bodily harm and failing to stop at the scene of an accident.

Toronto Mayor David Miller called Brigadier ''a much-loved and irreplaceable member of our mounted unit.''

''The death of any member of the Toronto Police Service in the line of duty is tragic and unfortunate,'' he said in a statement. ''His loss leaves within the unit a void both emotionally and operationally that will take time to heal and will be difficult to fill.''

Brigadier will be cremated and his ashes will be returned to the unit until a permanent resting place is chosen.

The service is scheduled for 10 a.m. Monday at the Ricoh Coliseum at Exhibition Place. Current plans are to hold the memorial in one half of the coliseum, which holds 2,400 people. But if necessary, the other half can be opened.

The unit's other horses, which are stabled at the next-door Horse Palace, are scheduled to attend, as well as Bradfield and Toronto Police Chief Bill Blair.

(Toronto Star)


----------

